# Where can I get replacement sights for a Beretta Elite II?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My gf prefers white dot sights. Her Elite II has plain black sights. Where's the town favorite place to get Beretta aftermarket parts?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta aftermarket parts.

World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

MGW

About Gun Parts! ...Bob's Gun Parts. Top Page Commercial Super Site.

CDNN Sports, Inc.

http://www.e-gunparts.com/


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Will the Brigadier sights fit on an Elite II?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Elite has a Brigadier slide.

Beretta 92 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Trijicon night sights for a Beretta Brigadier/Elite.

Trijicon BE04 Beretta Brigadier 3 Dot front & rear night sight set FREE S&H BE04, BE04Y, BE04O. Trijicon NightSights Tritium & Fiber Optic Night Sights, Trijicon Tritium & Fiber Optic Night Sights.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Cool. I looked at the wiki but the "_same features as the original Elite plus removable Novak type sights_" part made me think twice.

Thanks.


----------

